# Age of Conan unchained ab 18??



## kingtroulien (14. Januar 2012)

Hi
Ich wollte fragen ob die F2P Version von AoC auch ab 18 ist?


----------



## Oromus (14. Januar 2012)

kingtroulien schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich wollte fragen ob die F2P Version von AoC auch ab 18 ist?



Ich glaube nicht....

Probiere es doch einfach....


----------

